# Cheapest price on a replacement Bose amp



## nycnorb (Dec 1, 2010)

The Bose amp in the friend of mine's MY 1999 A6 died. What would be the best place to locate 1. a new on 2. a used one.

Thanks in advance fellas


----------



## TeutoniC5 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re:*

Hey,

If your in the Northeast, I would check out Shokan Coachworks in East Shokan NY or L&T in the Leigh Valley, PA, whichever is closer. 

Cheers


----------

